# Planning retirement at 43



## Agem25 (Oct 28, 2013)

Hi this is my first time posting on this site.
My partner and I are planning a visit at the end of January to view some property. We are looking at buying now and then retiring at 55, we are middle 40's. I want to be somewhere with a community but my partner is less sociable than me so we need to compromise, not too far from a airport.I've looked at Camposal Murcia as property is really reasonable but have had great holidays around the Malaga area. Its such a huge decision.Are there any suggestions that I can do some research and add to my list?
I'm reading up AIPP guide at the moment.
Thanks


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Visit in the winter months, then rent at first. I did this and ended up 200 miles west and on a completely different island to my first choice of destination.


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

If you put " Camposol" in the search facility at the top you will find a few threads, this;

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/spain-expat-forum-expats-living-spain/164630-camposol.html

being one of them.


----------



## Chopera (Apr 22, 2013)

Hepa said:


> Visit in the winter months, then rent at first.


In a nutshell


----------



## Pablo-Alicante-Spain (Nov 5, 2013)

Hi! Absolutely the best option is rent first then buy. Just to know how you feel in the area. Near Alicante there are some nice neighbourhoods. For example Gran Alicante or Campello, near the beach and 15 minutes to airport.


----------

